# Problema PCE FWS-20



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 07:28)

fiquei sem dados do exterior!
o que será que se passa??


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 08:57)

Faz reset ao emissor e consola...
Mas terá a ver com interferencias....distancias, paredes....

Mas reset só à consola já resolverá, de certeza....


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 08:58)

existe algum botão mesmo para fazer reset?


----------



## Thomar (27 Jan 2012 às 09:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> existe algum botão mesmo para fazer reset?



Bom dia! O Manual de instruções que vem com a estação não diz nada?
Não sei como é que funciona os sensores da estação, mas como o filipe cunha disse o problema poderá ser da distância e/ou interferências faz um reset, tira as pilhas, etc... a solução virá nos manuais.

De qualquer forma existem disponíveis na net os manuais em inglês e em espanhol.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 09:50)

nao encontro nada no manual
já retirei as pilhas e até já coloquei a consola mais próxima da estação, mas continua sem apanhar sinal


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 13:48)

Por norma, o reset basta tirar as pilhas na consola e voltar a pôr, mas sem a USB ou o PC desligado se assim não der, fazer o mesmo tambem no emissor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 13:53)

já fiz reset á consola e ao transmissor , mas continua tudo igual.
o sinal morreu completamente, não sei o que fazer mais
agora o símbolo de apanhar sinal está fixo, mas os dados continuam sem aparecer


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2012 às 14:14)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já fiz reset á consola e ao transmissor , mas continua tudo igual.
> o sinal morreu completamente, não sei o que fazer mais
> agora o símbolo de apanhar sinal está fixo, mas os dados continuam sem aparecer



Boas,

Estás a seguir as instruções:


> *System Start*
> *Insert two pieces of LR6 (AA size) batteries into the transmitter*, *the LED located in the middle front case of transmitter will be turned on for 4 seconds and then it will be off and start to work normally*. The transmitter will make a data transmission and then start radio controlled time reception routine. If time signal can be detected correctly, then the LED will start to flash 5 times indicating time signal has been found correctly. When time signal is bad and reception is not possible, the transmitter will terminate radio controlled time reception within one minute and resume normal mode. *When there is a data transmission happened, the LED will be on for 20ms*. During radio controlled time reception period, there is no transmission and normal transmission will only resume after time reception routine is complete?. The longest time for radio controlled time reception is 5 minutes.
> 
> *After inserting the batteries into the Weather Station, all LCD segments will be turned on for a few seconds*, all possible display segments are turned on for checking. *After this, the weather station will make initial measurement and start to register the transmitter *( the radio reception icon will be turned on). *Before there is outdoor data received, it is not allowed to touch the LCD*, otherwise the outdoor sensor learning mode will be terminated right after the touch of LCD. When outdoor transmitter has been registered, the
> Touch Screen Weather Station will automatically switch to the normal display mode from which all further settings can be performed by the user.



Ou seja:
-Primeiro colocas as pilhas no transmissor, o que deverá ligar o LED por 4 segundos, indicando que está ligado;
- As transmissões de dados são assinaladas pelo piscar do LED. Isso acontece?
- O transmissor já adquiriu o sinal horário via rádio? De acordo com as instruções, enquanto o sinal horário estiver a ser adquirido (o que pode durar até 5 minutos), não há recepção de dados.
- Depois colocas as pilhas na consola, e o transmissor deverá ser registado. Isso aconteceu?

Supondo que tens as ligações bem feitas, fora isto, não estou a ver o que poderá ser...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 14:21)

só não percebe bem esta parte:
O transmissor já adquiriu o sinal horário via rádio? De acordo com as instruções, enquanto o sinal horário estiver a ser adquirido (o que pode durar até 5 minutos), não há recepção de dados


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2012 às 14:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> só não percebe bem esta parte:
> O transmissor já adquiriu o sinal horário via rádio? De acordo com as instruções, enquanto o sinal horário estiver a ser adquirido (o que pode durar até 5 minutos), não há recepção de dados



É apenas o que diz nas instruções: "_During radio controlled time reception period, there is no transmission and normal transmission will only resume after time reception routine is complete?. The longest time for radio controlled time reception is 5 minutes._"

Essa consola recebe um sinal via rádio (não tem nada a ver com o sinal do trasmissor da estação) para acertar a hora. O que aí diz é que enquanto esse sinal estiver a tentar ser captado, não há transmissão de dados do transmissor para a consola, esta só volta ao normal no fim desse ciclo de aquisição do sinal horário (que pode durar 5 minutos).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 14:32)

já esperei mais de 5 minutos, mas continua sem apanhar sinal
vou enviar um email ao departamento técnico da PCE


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2012 às 14:38)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já esperei mais de 5 minutos, mas continua sem apanhar sinal
> vou enviar um email ao departamento técnico da PCE



É sempre a melhor alternativa neste tipo de situações.
Boa sorte.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 14:49)

obrigado


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2012 às 15:16)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> nao encontro nada no manual
> já retirei as pilhas e até já coloquei a consola mais próxima da estação, mas continua sem apanhar sinal



Fizes-te um reset aos sensores?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 17:00)

sim fiz ao transmissor e carreguei em reset por baixo do painel solar.


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 17:19)

ecobcg disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Estás a seguir as instruções:
> 
> ...



Outra tentativa
Tira as pilhas do emissor, volta a colocar, depois dos 4 segundos do led, ele pouco depois dá o sinal de envio, e acende o led a cada 48segundos, espera então uns minutos e vê se o sinal de envio se repete a cada intervalo, pode acontecer ele estar entretido com o sinal horario (DCF) e depois tira as pilhas da consola, esta depois de colocares as pilhas, faz uma busca de sinal durante um minuto... o que concerteza irá apanhar nesse tempo a transmissão dos 48segundos do emissor


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 17:25)

só repetiu 2 vezes


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2012 às 17:32)

Não tens nenhum equipamento que possa estar a fazer interferência, por exemplo algum rout,er wireless , telemóveis


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 17:36)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> só repetiu 2 vezes



Pilhas fracas?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 17:42)

mas são todas novas.
será que as do emissor estão descarregadas???


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2012 às 17:45)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mas são todas novas.
> será que as do emissor estão descarregadas???



Que pilhas metragem te? Alcalinas de qualidade e não aquelas do "chinês "


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 17:49)

as que vêm tem letras chineses sim, será por isso???


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2012 às 17:53)

Mete pilhas alcalinas da duracel, são caras mas são boas. Essas que tens devem ser chinocas já devem ter ido.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 17:56)

mas têm de ser recarregáveis certo?


----------



## Zapiao (27 Jan 2012 às 18:06)

Pilhas dos chineses NUNCA


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 18:30)

mas era as que trazia


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2012 às 18:34)

Eu tenho as dos "chineses" e funcionam ainda mas aconselho a meteres de marca, Duracell, etc. recarregáveis de preferência.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

amanhã vou substituir as pilhas, mas já não tenho esperança nenhuma.
entretanto já enviei email para lá


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jan 2012 às 18:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> Eu tenho as dos "chineses" e funcionam ainda mas aconselho a meteres de marca, Duracell, etc. recarregáveis de preferência.



Ve o que o manual refere em relação as pilhas recarregaveis, existem equipamentos em que elas não são bem vindas, pois a sua voltagem é mais baixa que as pilhas "normais"


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 18:59)

a voltagem das que trazia é 2000


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2012 às 19:06)

lsalvador disse:


> Ve o que o manual refere em relação as pilhas recarregaveis, existem equipamentos em que elas não são bem vindas, pois a sua voltagem é mais baixa que as pilhas "normais"



Sim exacto, mas a PCE também usa pouca voltagem, até a menos. Há um tópico num fórum com isso tudo.

MeteoAlentejo isso não é a voltagem das pilhas mas sim a intensidade de carga, 2000 mAh. Voltagem seria volts e isso alimentava quase uma casa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 19:07)

pois é


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 19:53)

quando enviaram os problemas para o email da PCE demoraram muito tempo a responder-vos?


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 20:05)

Tenta pilhas novas, de preferencia novas e já ves se o emissor emite ou não
Eu por acaso no emissor tenho Energizer de Litio


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 20:06)

recarregáveis?


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 20:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> recarregáveis?



Estas de litio não podem ser recarregadas, daí não utilizo o painel solar
Mas teem a vantagem de entrar logo a 1.7V, aguentam temperaturas negativas e duram mais


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 20:20)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> quando enviaram os problemas para o email da PCE demoraram muito tempo a responder-vos?



Tambem tive problemas no emissor, por ter entrado agua nele, agora acho que tenho o RS ideal enviei mail do meu trabalho e em 5 minutos, determinaram enviarem-me outro na garantia a custo zero, que chegou dali a 4 dias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 20:25)

mandei o email esta tarde a dizer o que se passava , mas não me reponderam, mandei para o departamento técnico.
como fazes para não utilizar o painel?
tapas-o?


----------



## filipe cunha (27 Jan 2012 às 20:42)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mandei o email esta tarde a dizer o que se passava , mas não me reponderam, mandei para o departamento técnico.
> como fazes para não utilizar o painel?
> tapas-o?




Acho que é a ficha do pluviometro que vai ao painel e a ficha do painel vai ao emissor.
Liguei a ficha do pluviometro directo ao emissor, como as versões anteriores da PCE e primas parecidas, que vinham sem painel


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Jan 2012 às 20:45)

ok ok, amanhã vou tentar isso também.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 11:15)

já coloquei novas pilhas alcalinas.
o emissor acende a luz vermelha, mas o consola não apanhas sinal nenhum.
está completamente morta


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jan 2012 às 11:58)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já coloquei novas pilhas alcalinas.
> o emissor acende a luz vermelha, mas o consola não apanhas sinal nenhum.
> está completamente morta



Cá pra mim tens a consola muito longe da instrumentação.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Jan 2012 às 12:51)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já coloquei novas pilhas alcalinas.
> o emissor acende a luz vermelha, mas o consola não apanhas sinal nenhum.
> está completamente morta



Mas não tem qualquer visualização? ou tens as pilhas ao contrário?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 14:39)

tenho a consola mesmo junto á estação.
mas a consola não mostra dados nenhuns do emissor, nem chuva, nem vento, nem temperaturas.
só mostra os dados interiores e a pressão.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Jan 2012 às 14:49)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já coloquei novas pilhas alcalinas.
> o emissor acende a luz vermelha, mas o consola não apanhas sinal nenhum.
> está completamente morta



Se a estação está morta,vamos ter que fazer o funeral e enterrar .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 14:51)

não sei mesmo o que passa.
já fiz de tudo, mas não apanha o sinal


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2012 às 14:56)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> tenho a consola mesmo junto á estação.
> mas a consola não mostra dados nenhuns do emissor, nem chuva, nem vento, nem temperaturas.
> só mostra os dados interiores e a pressão.



Tira as pilhas à consola e mete-as de novo.


----------



## Geiras (28 Jan 2012 às 14:57)

Só problemas...
Essa estação não deverá durar mais que um verão, não vai resistir ao inferno de Verão de Serpa...


----------



## amando96 (28 Jan 2012 às 15:00)

Geiras disse:


> Só problemas...
> Essa estação não deverá durar mais que um verão, não vai resistir ao inferno de Verão de Serpa...





Chegou a funcionar alguma vez sequer?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 15:06)

já fiz isso spider mas continua na mesma.
resta esperar pela resposta ao email que enviei.
até lá tenho de voltar às estações que tinha anteriormente 

se as outras resistiram vários verões esta também há-de resistir. 
só houve um único termómetro que não resistiu, mas também era um dos chineses que chegou aos 60ºC e rebentou, de resto mesmo o anemómetro que já está há 2 verões ao sol tem resistido

e sim armando chegou a funcionar 2 dias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 20:18)

Voltou a transmitir , vamos ver se se aguenta


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 20:23)

assim que a pus na rua deixou de dar


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Jan 2012 às 20:24)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Voltou a transmitir , vamos ver se se aguenta



Esquisito, ainda não está online


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Jan 2012 às 20:25)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> assim que a pus na rua deixou de dar




Então interferencias


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 20:32)

ou pilhas fracas...
agora coloquei as pilhas novas vamos ver...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 20:46)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> ou pilhas fracas...
> agora coloquei as pilhas novas vamos ver...


Será que é porque está debaixo da antena de TV?


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2012 às 20:50)

Poderá ser, mas a minha está mesmo ao lado da antena da TV e funciona normalmente...


----------



## amando96 (28 Jan 2012 às 20:50)

Não sei como isso é em termos de interferências, poderá ser da TV, ou tens paredes muito grossas mas se funcionou não parece ser problema do equipamento mas sim da instalação... mas a minha consola(Auriol do lidl... ) está a um metro de dois routers wifi e nunca se queixa


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 20:58)

agora coloquei as pilhas novas, vou esperar para ver.
mas cá para mim são as pilhas que não tinham força suficiente.


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Jan 2012 às 21:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> agora coloquei as pilhas novas, vou esperar para ver.
> mas cá para mim são as pilhas que não tinham força suficiente.




E novidades?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Jan 2012 às 21:54)

já as coloquei ao pé, mas continua sem sinal de novo.
mas da outra vez demorou mais de um dia a recuperar o sinal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 17:36)

voltou a apanhar sinal, desta vez com pilhas novas.
agora ainda tenho a consola junto á estação. logo á noite vou afastá-la da consola, vamos ver o que dá


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 18:30)

e pronto já está provado que o problema não é das pilhas não.
afastei-a pouca mais de um metro e deixou logo de apanhar sinal.
edit: 18h32 - e voltou a apanhar mesmo a 1 metro e pouco de distância, já não sei que pensar
edit:18h41 - está a apanhar mesmo com a estação no exterior


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2012 às 18:43)

Isso é devido às paredes que tem no caminho. Eu modifiquei a minha antena para apanhar mais sinal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 18:45)

como assim, modificaste a antena?
acho que era das pilhas, vamos ver


----------



## filipe cunha (29 Jan 2012 às 22:16)

Já trabalha!!!!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Jan 2012 às 22:27)

sim, por agora


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 09:36)

mais um problema com a estação.
ontem instalei provisoriamente para ver se dava e esta manhã quando me levantei o RS tinha caiado do 1ºandar e partiu-se o painel solar.
já encomendei uma estação nova.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 13:55)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> mais um problema com a estação.
> ontem instalei provisoriamente para ver se dava e esta manhã quando me levantei o RS tinha caiado do 1ºandar e partiu-se o painel solar.
> já encomendei uma estação nova.



Uma pergunta/comentario 

Com o dinheiro que já gastas-te em estações já não tinhas conseguido comprar uma Davis Vue?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 13:56)

Não me cobraram dinheiro pela primeira


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 14:01)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Não me cobraram dinheiro pela primeira



Quantas estações/modelos ja tives-te / tens?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 14:02)

desde 2008 já tive 4 que eram apenas termómetro digitais.
e tive 1 estação, a Auriol, e agora esta!
Uma Davis Vue não tenho possibilidades para comprar


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 14:03)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> desde 2008 já tive 4 que eram apenas termómetro digitais.
> e tive 1 estação, a Auriol, e agora esta!


 

Porque não tentas juntar algum €€€ e quando puderes compras uma Davis Vue da Europa?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 14:05)

para já vou mandar vir outra PCE, talvez no Verão possa comprar uma Davis Vue


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jan 2012 às 14:06)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> para já vou mandar vir outra PCE, talvez no Verão possa comprar uma Davis Vue



Agora é que é falar 

Ai garanto-te que não vais ter problemas de sinal.


----------



## amando96 (30 Jan 2012 às 14:10)

Mas se o RS caiu só assim do nada devia estar mal montado


----------



## PDias (30 Jan 2012 às 15:22)

lsalvador disse:


> Agora é que é falar
> 
> Ai garanto-te que não vais ter problemas de sinal.



Boa tarde,

eu tenho a minha actualmente montada a cerca de 50/60 mts. e nunca houve problemas com o sinal, o único grave problema que ela têm agora fui eu que o causei, deixei cair a consola e o ecrâ táctil rachou-se e neste momento só consigo visualizar os dados actuais, não consigo mudar nada nem a estação faz ligação ao PC, mas volto a referir isto tudo por culpa minha, agora resta-me juntar uns trocos para partir para a Davis, mas até lá fico com esta como está.


----------



## filipe cunha (30 Jan 2012 às 17:12)

Se as EMs fossem mais caras, seria fundamental fazer um seguro pessoal, antes de as deixarem cair 

Edit: ou comprar com montagem incluida


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 22:50)

O RS não estava bem preso, a instalação era provisória.
agora resta esperar pela nova....


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2012 às 22:59)

lsalvador disse:


> Porque não tentas juntar algum €€€ e quando puderes compras uma Davis Vue da Europa?



Da forma que ele fala eram Euros dentro do orçamento que gastou/irá gastar.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 23:01)

não ainda eram mais cerca de 400 euros.


----------



## Geiras (30 Jan 2012 às 23:08)




----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2012 às 23:15)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não ainda eram mais cerca de 400 euros.



A estação Vantage Vue simples custa cerca 350 Euros.


----------



## stormy (30 Jan 2012 às 23:15)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> eu tenho a minha actualmente montada a cerca de 50/60 mts. e nunca houve problemas com o sinal, o único grave problema que ela têm agora fui eu que o causei, deixei cair a consola e o ecrâ táctil rachou-se e neste momento só consigo visualizar os dados actuais, não consigo mudar nada nem a estação faz ligação ao PC, mas volto a referir isto tudo por culpa minha, agora resta-me juntar uns trocos para partir para a Davis, mas até lá fico com esta como está.



Que pena PDias...a estação está localizada num ponto muito interessante, talvez dos pontos do distrito com mais hipoteses de ter neve no Inverno..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2012 às 23:19)

Tive a ver e eram cerca de 500 euros


----------



## Lousano (30 Jan 2012 às 23:28)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Tive a ver e eram cerca de 500 euros



Isso é com o WeatherLinkIP e outros extras incluídos (e até poderá ficar um pouco mais caro).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 09:59)

neste a estação está a funcionar com instalação provisória, até que que chegue a nova


----------



## lsalvador (31 Jan 2012 às 11:03)

Lousano disse:


> Isso é com o WeatherLinkIP e outros extras incluídos (e até poderá ficar um pouco mais caro).



O valor é de 499€ + 15€ de transporte e não passa na Alfandega.

Davis Vue + Datalogger USB + Transporte = 514€ vindo da Holanda.


----------



## filipe cunha (31 Jan 2012 às 13:48)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> não ainda eram mais cerca de 400 euros.



Anda lá compra uma Davis, please


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Jan 2012 às 13:56)

para já não.


----------



## PDias (2 Fev 2012 às 15:28)

stormy disse:


> Que pena PDias...a estação está localizada num ponto muito interessante, talvez dos pontos do distrito com mais hipoteses de ter neve no Inverno..



Realmente é uma pena, e logo com os dias de frio que aí vêm, só se ficar a noite toda acordado a olhar para ela, ainda vou tentar abrir a consola para ver se consigo identificar o problema de não fazer ligação ao PC, mas é preciso ter mesmo um grande galo, na altura que isto aconteceu (principio do mês) já tinha o dinheiro disponível para comprar uma Davis e não é que o carro me prega uma partida no valor de duas Davis.
E espero que tenhas razão em relação à neve


----------



## filipe cunha (2 Fev 2012 às 17:26)

PDias disse:


> Realmente é uma pena, e logo com os dias de frio que aí vêm, só se ficar a noite toda acordado a olhar para ela, ainda vou tentar abrir a consola para ver se consigo identificar o problema de não fazer ligação ao PC, mas é preciso ter mesmo um grande galo, na altura que isto aconteceu (principio do mês) já tinha o dinheiro disponível para comprar uma Davis e não é *que o carro me prega uma partida no valor de duas Davis*.
> E espero que tenhas razão em relação à neve



As chamadas prioridades irrecusaveis e os transportes publicos estão como estão


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (3 Fev 2012 às 12:32)

já está instalada a nova estação.
vamos ver quanto tempo dura.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Fev 2012 às 12:53)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já está instalada a nova estação.
> vamos ver quanto tempo dura.



Espero que dure. Pena não estar em condições ideias. Um desperdício...

_"Dá Deus nozes a quem não tem dentes"_


----------



## filipe cunha (3 Fev 2012 às 13:49)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já está instalada a nova estação.
> vamos ver quanto tempo dura.



Muito bem...
De certeza que o azar da outra estação foi não ter o seguimento (modus operandi) de uma estação propriamente nova, ou pelo menos o usual por cá, com esta a ver se tens o referido seguimento, pelo menos dá sorte
Então é assim, umas fotos da desembalagem e afins...depois seguir as instruções, não esquecer de colocar as pilhas nos locais exactos e aí por diante


----------



## lsalvador (3 Fev 2012 às 16:26)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> já está instalada a nova estação.
> vamos ver quanto tempo dura.



O o RS, já fizes-te? 
Caso contrario começa a dar umas temps um pouco acima da realidade.


----------



## filipe cunha (5 Fev 2012 às 10:06)

A bulir desde o dia 2, que tal? e novidades da nova EM?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (5 Fev 2012 às 11:15)

até agora está a funcionar bem!
espero que continue


----------



## lsalvador (6 Fev 2012 às 12:18)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> até agora está a funcionar bem!
> espero que continue



Ja viste o teu gráfico de hoje? nota-se e bem a falta do RS, pois a temperatura disparou que é uma coisa parva.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Fev 2012 às 12:38)

lsalvador disse:


> Ja viste o teu gráfico de hoje? nota-se e bem a falta do RS, pois a temperatura disparou que é uma coisa parva.



Sem duvida isalvador, neste momento já vai com uma temperatura superior a 20ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Fev 2012 às 12:54)

tenho o sensor da outra estação à sombra e marca a mesma temperatura.
(sitio das fontes também já vai com 20ºC)


----------



## ACalado (6 Fev 2012 às 12:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sem duvida isalvador, neste momento já vai com uma temperatura superior a 20ºC.



Gabo a vossa paciência....


----------



## Kraliv (6 Fev 2012 às 14:25)

"O teimoso que nunca atende ao conselho amistoso, encaminhar-se-á na certa para o perigo." (Texto Budista) 


.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Resposta: "Eu não sou teimoso. Teimoso são aqueles que teimam comigo."
(A.C.M)


----------



## vitamos (6 Fev 2012 às 14:31)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> tenho o sensor da outra estação à sombra e marca a mesma temperatura.
> (sitio das fontes também já vai com 20ºC)



Arranjar justificações ainda vá que não vá...

Agora não vá buscar outras estações instaladas convenientemente como comparação quando nada há a comparar!

Portimão estava com 19,9ºC ás 13 UTC
Nenhuma estação do interior alentejano estava acima de 17ºC


----------



## HotSpot (6 Fev 2012 às 14:37)

Kraliv disse:


> "O teimoso que nunca atende ao conselho amistoso, encaminhar-se-á na certa para o perigo." (Texto Budista)



Está tudo dito.


----------



## filipe cunha (6 Fev 2012 às 21:22)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> tenho o sensor da outra estação à sombra e marca a mesma temperatura.
> (sitio das fontes também já vai com 20ºC)



Deixa lá
Estes dias ao ver as fotos "manhosas" de um site deste cantinho à beira mar plantado e com dados muito acreditados na praça, lá me fiz à estrada e fiz umas largas dezenas de Kms para constatar a veracidade dos dados emitidos, e então é assim, não tem ventos de Leste nem de Nordeste, quando chove bastante as estações amadoras (mais amadoras) e as oficiais da vizinhança dão valores acima de 95% de HR, essa raramente passa passa os 50% e quando acende a lareira vai para os 15%


----------



## HotSpot (7 Fev 2012 às 10:37)

Filipe, esses comentários tornam-se um tanto ou pouco desagradáveis por diversas razões.

1ª Colocas em dúvida os dados de um membro do forum sem te referires a quem. Devemos ter sempre uma atitude construtiva de forma a todos trocarmos experiências e melhorarmos.

2ª Utilizar isso como desculpa para justificar outra má instalação. Se todos pensarmos da mesma forma imagina como será.

3º Há infelizmente muitas estações com condições deficientes. Muitos dos proprietários com estações em condições deficientes provavelmente sabem disso e por variadas razões não as podem, não sabem ou não lhes apetece melhorar. Mas a questão aqui até é outra, a grande maioria dessas pessoas se calhar não reage de forma prepotente quando se lhe explica a forma de poder melhorar.

E isto veio de alguém que tem demonstrado no forum uma dedicação exemplar para melhorar a sua instalação. Sinceramente não compreendo.


----------



## filipe cunha (7 Fev 2012 às 22:42)

Boas
Eu não conheço o Metealentejo de lado nenhum, é teimoso talvez, teve o guito para em 2 semanas ter comprado 2 EMs, tudo bem, eu tambem se tivesse o mesmo azar faria o mesmo...agora 8 paginas de total off topic, presumo que haja tópicos de mais interesse, penso eu de que, tem erros de instalação, talvez, nisso até eu tambem tenha correções a fazer. 
Quanto à EM que referi, já com enormes erros desde que me conheço por cá, foi bom para alertar mais uma vez no problema de má instalação, não é meu objectivo denunciar más instalações, mesmo que esses dados sejam difundidos e enganadores, pois cada um deve-se sentir um pouco "diferente" dos vizinhos.
No entanto o off topic no topico parou, tambem o tema do topico já estava solucionado pelo user em questão.
Boa continuação e esperemos que o user faça da sua EM um local de visita frequente.


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (9 Fev 2012 às 11:08)

bom dia,

Filipe ,

Voce poderia me passar um tutorial sobre a montagem do radiation em tubo pvc que vc fez?

obrigado


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (9 Fev 2012 às 11:09)

Por favor,
 Estava pensando em colocar o sensor de temperatura em um abrigo de Stevenson, mas verificando a foto da pce fws 20 vi que existem fios ligando sensores a outros. Então terei que fazer memso o radiation shield e deixar de fora dele a placa solar?


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2012 às 21:56)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> bom dia,
> 
> Filipe ,
> 
> ...




Boas
Em vez de responder por PM respondo por cá
Eu ao fazer este tipo de RS, tentei juntar o melhor dos falados RS de pratos e do abrigo Stevenson. O RS de pratos teem o defeito que na minha zona e pelo muito vento e chuva facilmente danificavam o emissor, embora muito bom para o sensor de humidade e temperatura, o abrigo de Stevenson para por num telhado e perto dos outros sensores, não fica muito agradavel esteticamente.
Este RS de tubos foi feito da seguinte forma:
1-Por fora um tubo de PVC de 125mm, fechado em cima, com o comprimento de +- 45cms e perfurado a +- 20 cms na parte inferior;
2-No interior do anterior, centrado e encostado à parte superior, um tubo de PVC de 90mm, com o comprimento de +-30cms, perfurado na a +- 20 cms na parte superior. Neste tubo tem integrado na parte inferior uma fan de PC de 80mm, 12v;
3-No interior do anterior, centrado e encostado à parte superior, o RS original, com o emissor no interior.
No fundo há varias paredes onde o ar circula no seu interior, ajudado/forçado pela fan, agora com um ainda provisorio painel solar.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Fev 2012 às 21:58)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Por favor,
> Estava pensando em colocar o sensor de temperatura em um abrigo de Stevenson, mas verificando a foto da pce fws 20 vi que existem fios ligando sensores a outros. Então terei que fazer memso o radiation shield e deixar de fora dele a placa solar?



Acho que a extensão dos fios darão para isso, é uma questão de estetica e emendas de fios


----------



## Marcus Vinicius (10 Fev 2012 às 12:13)

filipe cunha disse:


> Boas
> Em vez de responder por PM respondo por cá
> Eu ao fazer este tipo de RS, tentei juntar o melhor dos falados RS de pratos e do abrigo Stevenson. O RS de pratos teem o defeito que na minha zona e pelo muito vento e chuva facilmente danificavam o emissor, embora muito bom para o sensor de humidade e temperatura, o abrigo de Stevenson para por num telhado e perto dos outros sensores, não fica muito agradavel esteticamente.
> Este RS de tubos foi feito da seguinte forma:
> ...



Muito obrigado pela atenção..aqui é região de muito calor , por volta de 38 graus, temo pela ventilação dentro do  tubo pvc, talvez o abrgo de madeira seja o mais indicado. Mas fica uma pergunta:
no seu radiation shield ond efica aquela placa solar que vem em cima do sensor de temperatura e humidade da pce fws20?
Teria que deixá-lo de fora do tubo no sol, não é? tem que incidir sol diretamente nele?


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Fev 2012 às 20:23)

Marcus Vinicius disse:


> Muito obrigado pela atenção..aqui é região de muito calor , por volta de 38 graus, temo pela ventilação dentro do  tubo pvc, talvez o abrgo de madeira seja o mais indicado. Mas fica uma pergunta:
> no seu radiation shield ond efica aquela placa solar que vem em cima do sensor de temperatura e humidade da pce fws20?
> Teria que deixá-lo de fora do tubo no sol, não é? tem que incidir sol diretamente nele?




A placa original retirei-a, pois tambem uso pilhas de litio, que não podem ser recarregadas. Acho que para recarregar não precisará de sol directo, no fundo duvido que aquilo carregue algo


----------

